# Good luck Lou and Alan!



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope everything goes well at your wedding tomorrow! You are really lovely people with so much love for each other, and a beautiful little baby girl - have a fantastic day!


----------



## Monica (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, have a brilliant day tomorrow!!


----------



## margie (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely wedding day. All good wishes for your future happiness.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW, its came fast.............im next month..............ahhh............

good luck and have a great day.................


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope your special day goes to plan!


----------



## RachelT (Jun 2, 2011)

Hope it's all wonderful for you both and a celebration of the the huge love you clearly have for one another...Best Wishes.

Rachel


----------



## cazscot (Jun 2, 2011)

Good luck, hope you both have a fantastic day


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 2, 2011)

Have a wonferful day tomorrow and a wonderfull life together. 

This time next year I will be an excited mother of the bride wondering if everything will go to plan


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 2, 2011)

My best wishes for a wonderful day tomorrow too. XXXXX


----------



## am64 (Jun 3, 2011)

you've got a lovely day for it !! all the best loubie lou xxxx


----------



## smile4loubie (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you all sooo much! Xxxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope everything goes well at your wedding tomorrow! You are really lovely people with so much love for each other, and a beautiful little baby girl - have a fantastic day!



Have a wonderful day tomorrow. Congratulations and best wishes, I wish you a very long and happy marraige  Sheena x ( I bet you will look a million dollars tomorrow) xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 3, 2011)

Have a beautiful day - what gorgeous weather for you. Wishing all 3 of you all the best for your future together x


----------



## gail1 (Jun 3, 2011)

have a wonderful day a wonderful life together


----------



## Unicornz (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, could you have wished for a better day! It's glorious!! Hope you have a fantastic day and congratulations to the happy couple  xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jun 3, 2011)

Best wishes and congratulations to you both. Have a great time!


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck for today all of you, all the best for the future hun xxxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 3, 2011)

yay for everything especially today


----------



## PhilT (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful day and all the best for your future together


----------

